# JTextField-Größe dynamisch an Inhalt anpassen.



## Sven (21. Sep 2007)

Hi, ich habe ein TextField in dem ein- oder auch mehrstellige Zahlen stehen. Ich habe die Größe des TextFields über setPreferredSize und über setMaximumSize gesetzt. Nun ist es aber so, dass die Größe des Feldes fest ist. Einstellige Zahlen werden angezeigt, ich möchte nun aber, dass das Textfeld sich automatisch vergrößert wenn eine 2-stellige Zahl drin steht. wie mache ich das denn?? Darf ich da keine Größe setzen?? Hoffe auf gute tips
danke schon mal


----------



## Sven (21. Sep 2007)

oder ist es nicht möglich das Textfeld dynamisch anzupassen?????


----------



## Leroy42 (21. Sep 2007)

Sven hat gesagt.:
			
		

> oder ist es nicht möglich das Textfeld dynamisch anzupassen?????



Sicher doch!

In welchem Layout steht denn dein Textfeld? Falls im BorderLayout,
dann in welchem Teilbereich?


----------



## Sven (21. Sep 2007)

.....das TextField wird einem JPanel hinzugefügt, BorderLayout.NORTH


----------

